

Show HN: Taplytics – Mobile A/B testing you'll actually use - aglazer
http://blog.taplytics.com/mobile-ab-testing-youll-actually-use/

======
brryant
How are you guys different from apptimize?
[http://apptimize.com/](http://apptimize.com/)

~~~
aglazer
Our focus is squarely around making mobile A/B testing as simple and easy as
possible. With Taplytics, you only need one line of code to create and deploy
an entire A/B test. This includes visually editing your app, setting goals,
targeting user test segments and deploying the winning variation to all users.

~~~
jmilinovich
Looks interesting, excited to give it a try. Out of curiosity, how does the
integration differ between Apptimize and Taplytics? From the documentation,
the spec's seem to be the same and I'd be curious to learn more about the
differences in features. Thanks!

------
brettfarrow
Are you affiliated with Optimizely? I ask because I know one of their primary
marketing statements is also "A/B testing you'll actually use."

~~~
aglazer
No, we're not affiliated. It was an honest mistake. Thanks for pointing it out
though.

------
raj_saheb
How you guys are different than [https://www.vessel.io](https://www.vessel.io)
? They have very advanced solution in this segment. Last week I have seen
Vessel's new product and its amazing. Very close to Optimizely or
visualwebsiteoptimizer in web space.

They have built a visual web editor, which allows users to change the UI of
their Android or iOS application from editor directly.

Just keep eye on them. I will try your solution too.

------
aaronbrethorst
_Relevant disclosure: I run an iOS developer-related website
([http://www.cocoacontrols.com](http://www.cocoacontrols.com)), and I asked
Andrew, one of the co-founders, to advertise on my site sometime soon (and I
owe him a follow-up email...Andrew, if you see this, sorry I haven't done that
yet. I spent the weekend in bed with a seriously bad head and chest cold, and
am only now digging myself out of my backlog of work.)_

I received a demo of Tapylytics last week, and I have to say it is _really_
impressive. There are definitely some rough edges here and there in the
product, but if it holds up half as well as it did in the demo then it'll be
the first product I've seen that might actually make people A/B test their iOS
apps. It's _really_ cool.

I can't wait to try it out in the real world with an app I've been building on
the side for the past few days.

I should also mention that I have a really high bar for accepting ads for
Cocoa Controls, and only do it for products that I actually like (reputation
takes years to build, and can be pissed away in a second if you screw up badly
enough).

~~~
westonh
How is Taplytics different than, say, Leanplum. I've seen so many new A/B
testing products in the last few months it's hard to keep track of the
differentiating features.

~~~
aglazer
There are a lot of different “flavors” of A/B testing software. We are focused
on simple and easy optimization of your mobile apps that can be done by anyone
in your organization. The big differentiator for Taplytics is the ability to
support the whole process with only one line of code, that you only have to
put in your app once. So you don’t have to preplan your tests before deploying
your app.

------
RealGeek
It looks like 'mobile first design gone too far'. This is how the website
looks like on 1920 x 1200 monitor.
[http://i.imgur.com/asP7Fdx.png](http://i.imgur.com/asP7Fdx.png)

Browser: Chrome OS: Windows 8.1

~~~
aglazer
Sorry we flushed the cache and WordPress had a bit of a freak out. All should
be good now.

~~~
RealGeek
Now it looks gorgeous :)

------
jensen2k
I just tested this, and even tho i didn't got it to work on my project
(Linker-errors) it was exceptional on the test app. This is very innovative
and fresh, and makes it so easy. Kudos to you guys. I'm gonna do some testing,
and maybe i'll try this out in our beta rounds.

A question tho: It seems like you hijack all UI-elements and subclass them on
runtime. (Or something. Swizzling?) How is this in regard to speed and
performance?

------
diziet
I'm really excited by all the mobile a/b testing companies that emerged in the
last year. There were almost no companies working on this space just a scant
year ago, though a lot of the more successful and large companies had
implemented these tools internally for their own apps. Seamless updates, ui
changes, full a/b testing is something we'll likely see a lot more of in the
future.

------
andreasklinger
From the demo's it looks like you are doing overlays and test if these before
better than the original.

I hardly need this. Usually it's more about flows, full screens etc.

Can you do eg alternate user flows?

best wishes Andreas

------
goeric
This is pretty amazing. Congrats, I think this will be extremely useful to a
lot of apps.

------
billclerico
congrats guys. I love that you can run experiments without having users update
apps.

------
thedaydreamer
Just played with it a little bit. It's really cool. Do you have the same for
android as well ? Or are you planning to launch anytime soon ?

------
MaxGabriel
Is it necessary to set the `elementKey` property of views beforehand?

~~~
aglazer
No, currently you don't need to set the 'elementKey'. It provided transitional
functionality for some of our early beta testers and is no longer necessary.

~~~
MaxGabriel
Oh that's great! You may want to remove that from your sample app—it gave me
the impression that I'd need to set that everywhere.

------
kyro
For someone not familiar with iOS development, how does this work?

------
wahnfrieden
Just FYI, blog is unreadable on iphone.

~~~
aglazer
Sorry it's not working, we're working on a fix right now.

